# Eastwood's Blondie from "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly"



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm going as Clint Eastwood's character Blondie from "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly" for this year's halloween, but as luck would have it there doesn't seem to be a costume for sale that fits this character.










Have you guys seen one around or can you offer any suggestions?

-Jose
StrictlySplatter.com


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Go check out all the thrift stores in your area and look in toy dept for the accessories. Most all of my stuff comes from places like this.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Doesn't look too hard to make . Your gonna have to work for it, those are usually the best costumes. Good Luck!!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

There is at least one person who makes the costume, but it is not cheap.
Spaghetti Western Costumes and Props.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

If you know someone that can sew, the vest will be easy. Just buy a sheepskin. 

The hat, and the poncho will be easy or hard, depending on how precise you want to be on the detail.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Jose, 

My better half dressed up for Halloween as this character a few years ago--I wanna say, maybe 2001. We usually never do anything in terms of costumes that is meant to be a heirloom, if you know what I mean (ie, on the cheap n easy)....If I recall correctly, this is what he did: 

For the hat, he used a foam hat that is sold in a pack that was for a Zorro-like character--it gives the correct shape and I see those hats for sale at Halloween every year--it's a Walmart/Target item....I dont remem if in the movie if it's black or brown, and these hats come in black, but I suppose it could be painted. Just left it black.

For the poncho, he bought a piece of brown felt-like material and cut a hole in it to wear as a poncho; also got a bottle of cream-colored paint, and he sorta just painted a pattern on the material--it was just craft paint I think, and it worked great--he had it slung open most of the time, like in the pic above. (Now, it wasnt sent thru the washer either, lol). He wore a white button-down shirt--a kinda thin grubby one--and black pants.

Topped off with cheap Halloween cowboy gun holster/belt and gun, & a pair of spurs. All purchased from Party City, I think. 

I recall that he bought a real leather set of saddle bags to sling over his shoulder--I have no idea where he got them, I'll ask if you wanna know, but I do remem that he used em instead of a briefcase at work for a while after Halloween (and you know what? It was really cool and no one blinked an eye--and this was in Century City--about as far from cowboy you can get lol).

For the vest, it was a total chance find on a chance trip to a consignment store, some shop that was in Topanga Canyon--rawhide leather with sheepskin lining, it was perfect. For that, if I had to, I'd just look for a vest that is kinda the right color, I think the poncho is more important....tho as stated above I'm sure someone with basic sewing skills could put it together. 

He had a small cigar most of the nite. It was a good costume. And comfortable to wear.

(I love Clint, especially from his spaghetti western days and his Dirty Harry days...)

Hope that helps.


----------

